# how to properly store for melanotan II?



## KMCheyenne96 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi I recently bought melanotan 2 and I I received it in the mail yesterday. I ordered 3 vials where it comes in the powder and then you have to add the sterile water. I mixed one of them last night and put that one into the fridge. I just read online that you should also put the dry powder (so the ones I don't have mixed yet) in the fridge too, is this true? If it is true have I already damaged the powder since I didn't refrigerate them right away and they have been exposed to room temperate for about 24 hours now?


----------



## StanG (Jan 30, 2014)

KMCheyenne96 said:


> Hi I recently bought melanotan 2 and I I received it in the mail yesterday. I ordered 3 vials where it comes in the powder and then you have to add the sterile water. I mixed one of them last night and put that one into the fridge. I just read online that you should also put the dry powder (so the ones I don't have mixed yet) in the fridge too, is this true? If it is true have I already damaged the powder since I didn't refrigerate them right away and they have been exposed to room temperate for about 24 hours now?



MT2 is one of the more sensitive peptides to heat and light. id get the powder in the fridge asap and make sure you put in a brown bag or wrap in foil. eve direct light is bad for mt2. Hope for the best man....


----------

